# Strange Goose



## Wetland Warriors (Feb 22, 2011)

Any insight as to what the deal is with this guy?
I'm guessing it's just another canadian sub species, but maybe its a cross or something rare.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like just some leucicstic patches to me but I could be wrong...


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Just another little variation in coloring that they can show from time to time.


----------



## CleetHunt (May 11, 2011)

A light white ring at the base of the neck is almost as common as black beaks in some areas. It is more prevalent in the small sub-species but the trait can be seen across the board from cackler to giant.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

It is a goose.

There is so many subtle difference with the giant honkers with each mature goose it's crazy. Some have white patches on their wings, wing tips, the old grey eyebrow, many have the white ring around their necks.


----------



## BodyCount (Jun 11, 2010)

Here in MN we see that white neck collar often, especially in December. We also get the ones that have a white dot under their chin where the beek meets the skin.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i agree with the above mentioned, just your differances you see from time to time. Next time you guys shoot 20-30 birds really look them over as far as color goes and you will see all types of color variations. be suprised how dark one is compared to the other etc. etc. shot some with white patches on the undersuface of wings this year, as well as lttle white patches above the eyes almost looked like devil horns. :beer:


----------

